# cannot build kernel documentation

## kindofblue

My system: 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sun May 3 09:02:33 EDT 2009 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor.

I guess I should ask this question on the kernel mailing list, but since I'm running Gentoo, I'll start here.

I'm trying to build the kernel documentation with the pdfdocs target of the kernel makefile, but it doesn't work. Actually none of the documentation targets work. Here's a transcript:

maxwell linux # make pdfdocs

  PDF     Documentation/DocBook/wanbook.pdf

xmlto: input does not validate (status 3)

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/wanbook.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

validity error : Could not load the external subset "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

Document /usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/wanbook.xml does not validate

make[1]: *** [Documentation/DocBook/wanbook.pdf] Error 3

make: *** [pdfdocs] Error 2

The URL http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd is valid, so I'm not sure why the XML parser can't find it.

Thanks in advance for any help.

----------

## richard.scott

Do you have docbook-utils or xmlto installed?

----------

## kindofblue

I have xmlto. I didn't have docbook-utils per se, but I found app-text/docbook-sgml-utils, which I installed, along with most docbook packages. Alas, I still get the same error.

Thanks for the reply.

----------

## richard.scott

That's a shame... when I run "make pdfdocs" it asks me to check i have these installed.

I'll try and install them and see if the make actually works   :Wink: 

----------

